# Burnt Juice....



## Fickie (15/4/14)

Hi All,

So I've been playing around with juice concentrates from VM since last week. I went down to very low nic at about 3mg and now down to 0mg.

I am using straight vg to wean myself of throat hits in my quest to totally kick the habit. Also since I started using 1.2 -1.4 ohm coils I personally find throat hits harsh even using W mode on the SVD to take out some of the heat. (It's hard though kicking nic and I drip for the occasional nic head rush.)

The problem is I keep burning juice and that is affecting flavour. Is it a case of 100%vg? I have thinned it to about 10% or so water but still getting it burnt. When I clean out the Russian I find carbon particles in the juice, wicks and coils as well as the liquid on the funnel cone cap for the chimney is clearly dark from the burns.

Any ideas what I am doing wrong? I hardly go over 9.5 watts except for the odd occasion that the SVD buttons get pressed in my pocket. I have also pushed my coils back to singles and 1.8 or so ohms but the flavour experience, which is my consolation for no nicotine, is gone.....

Any ideas?
F


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

what wicks are you using?

maybe the thinning down has too much water which could be why its burning


----------



## Andre (15/4/14)

Yip, way too much water. Just a few drops is all one can do. Why not add 10% PG?


----------



## Fickie (15/4/14)

Silica wicks.

I actually put in the water only from Sunday's batch thinking it will help it to not burn. Will put in less again if any at all.

But the burning, what causes this? Is it dry hits or is it actually the juice and /or its contents burning at high amps? 

Would love some understanding.

I think for now I will go back to no nic and PG and at least deal with only the nicotine, instead of throat hit, flavour and nicotine deprivation. I just dig the way vaping can actually help me deconstruct the whole smoking addiction into these little bit size pieces .

Still tough though. I went the whole damn day and gave in literally while typing this 

Thanks,
Guys.


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

Don't be too hard on yourself. Regarding your issue I don't know, and surely the guys with much more knowledge will jump in with the answers / solutions in no time.


----------



## Fickie (15/4/14)

Getting some sense on it from a 'power' perspective over here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/sub-ohm-vs-flavour.420/
Still not so sure about my issue though. Burnt at 1.2 (makes sense at 15w), but also burnt at 1.4 at lower watts.....

Need some info on how guys get this right with pure VG and low ohms.

Matthee, these days specially since I make lower ohm coils I seem to get a tickle in the throat that makes me cough too much. I could just be a bit sick? Only the VG goes down smoothly another reasons which was the reason I wanted to reduce throat hit originally.

But the original reason is I suffer from bad hayfever and sinusitis quite often. Since vaping my nose is like ultra dry inside, uncomfortably so. I put this down to PG being hydrophilic and this is why I started wanting to mix my own pure VG. I'll give the 10% a try but really even with the VG I find it awfully dry to the extent that I want a moisturising nasal spray. I don't even know if that exists....


----------



## BhavZ (15/4/14)

Fickie said:


> Getting some sense on it from a 'power' perspective over here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/sub-ohm-vs-flavour.420/
> Still not so sure about my issue though. Burnt at 1.2 (makes sense at 15w), but also burnt at 1.4 at lower watts.....
> 
> Need some info on how guys get this right with pure VG and low ohms.
> ...



A saline solution nasal spray like illiadin will do the trick when it comes to dry nasal passages.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (16/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> A saline solution nasal spray like illiadin will do the trick when it comes to dry nasal passages.



i was told by an ENT specialist that using illiadin for more than 3 days WILL make your nose run


----------



## BhavZ (16/4/14)

Riaz said:


> i was told by an ENT specialist that using illiadin for more than 3 days WILL make your nose run


It is a possible side effect, but then again everything in life has a side effect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fickie (16/4/14)

I think that's actually what Illiadin is for; decongesting. I reckon I'll come right with a homemade mixture of saline and aqueous cream quite honestly. BUT, it still wont do anything for my burnt juice. But I think we covered that ne? Back on PG 40% since last night, so far no issues with me or the coil 

I see there is quite a lot of info on this in the forum already. Unfortunately you sometimes only find it after you post and the tagging only then groups similar posts at the bottom of the thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

